# Transfer Tape for Rhinestone Transfers



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

This has probably been asked before, but I cannot find the answer at the moment.

What transfer tape can be used for rhinestone transfers, and where is the best place to get it? Can regular sign transfer tape work, or will it melt in the heat press?

I have some of the stuff from the Rhinestone Guy which works fine, but is $5 per yard for a 12-1/2" width. Kind of expensive. And I don't always need the white backing sheet, as most of the transfers I use on garments that are done in my shop and go directly from the transfer to the heat press. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## TransferThis (May 6, 2008)

I get mine from a company out of Richmond. Texas. I buy wholesale though. I buy 24cm x 100 meters for around 35.00. If you purchase wholesale, let me know and I'll give you their email address. If you don't purchase wholesale, you can look at threadart.com under the hot fix tab and you will find it at a very fair price.


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

TransferThis said:


> I get mine from a company out of Richmond. Texas. I buy wholesale though. I buy 24cm x 100 meters for around 35.00. If you purchase wholesale, let me know and I'll give you their email address. If you don't purchase wholesale, you can look at threadart.com under the hot fix tab and you will find it at a very fair price.


Yes, thank you, I do purchase wholesale and would appreciate the information. What is the particular tape called that you use?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hot fix Transfer tape, is what is used for Rhinestone Transfers,There are many places, you can buy Transfer tape from, and they re different,
some have more stick and stick to the tempaltes, or oil board more,, 
some are nicer and release better as ou roll it, 
the Trick I have found with Tranfer tape, and Tempaltes, is if using a template dont keep over 1 inch on sides, of Template, less area, for the Transfer tape to stick too.
Chris a member here, at www.rhinestonesuperstore.com and www.hypnotikwear.com
has great prices, and is selling in Bulk now.
I have always had great service from Chris, and fast.
Sandy jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Charles you are right, the hotfix tape from Eagleultraforce.com is a Awesome Transfer tape, Now the Stecil material, they are selling is a bit different than reg stencil mask,, it almost has another coating on it, to help the tranfer tape slide off better, full of stones or studs.. I like it.
Sandy jo


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

TransferThis said:


> Sending a PM to you.


i don't understand the secrecy among the people who frequent this part of the forum. why not mention your supplier's name? what could possibly happen: they get more business? geez.

we readily share info on transfer papers, software programs etc. on other parts of the forum but to mention a supplier who might service this side of the industry is HUSH HUSH? come on.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Tim
No one is trying to be rude, we are just trying to give the information to each other that we can ,and some may not be able to be posted on the forum, so that is why the pm,s.
I hope you understand ,Some of us can help each other, with what we know and sell, but we need to make sure and not self promote, Which is totally understandable. anytime you see i will pm you,, just ask to be included in that.. if it is something that interests you..
Sandy jo


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

miktoxic said:


> i don't understand the secrecy among the people who frequent this part of the forum. why not mention your supplier's name? what could possibly happen: they get more business? geez.
> 
> we readily share info on transfer papers, software programs etc. on other parts of the forum but to mention a supplier who might service this side of the industry is HUSH HUSH? come on.


It does sound like the member who posted "PM sent" may have been reluctant to share their wholesale supplier in Texas, or they may have thought they couldn't post it here.


It's true, that since we don't allow companies or individuals to promote their own products and services in the threads, that members will sometimes communicate via Private Message.

But posting "PM sent" or "send me a PM and I'll tell you" so a person can close a sale would be the same as trying making a sales post in the thread. Both aren't allowed.

There's definitely nothing wrong with sharing helpful information and sharing supplier info, just as long as you're not trying to refer business to yourself.

I hope this clears things up


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

more great info!


----------



## Cindylou (Jul 10, 2009)

I would like their info also for wholesale


----------



## TAJIMATECH (Oct 14, 2008)

Please let me know the place in TX too. Thanks


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

When looking at transfer hotfix Transfer paper most carry to kinds. Silicone and UnEven. The Silicone is better quality and holds the stones in place better if the transfers are shipped. If you are just going to use the Hotfix tape in-house and not send the transfer to customers you might look at the uneven tape - It should be 20% - 30% less.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Its called mylar tape or silicone tape, the silicone is bit more expensive than the mylar. Try Hot Fix Rhinestone Manufacturer : Wholesale Rhinestones, they have great wholesale prices  Hope this helps. They also have awesome rhinestones and studs of all different shapes and sizes that are really nice. I like them because they have such a wide variety of supplies all at one place


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I know this is an older thread, but dang, I am so sick of looking through posts to try and find a source of mylar or hotfix tape. I do not want to buy small little 9x12 sheets of this stuff - that is way too expensive.

I will be retailing my designs so I can buy wholesale. Any help would be appreciated.

Also several of the links in the thread are no longer any good or their sites do not show the transfer tape on it.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

If you are looking to purchase a whole roll of hot fix tape which I believe is a 100 meters then Shine Art has great prices. I buy the Chinese Acrylic for about $30 a roll. They also sell the Silicone hot fix tape which is more expensive than the Acrylic. You'll have to call them to get the price if that's the kind that you are looking for.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks. I will check them out.


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

This is who I use. $35 for 100 feet for the acrylic tape. 
Blingin It - Custom Rhinestone Crystal Apparel & Transfer Motifs | Acrylic Hotfix Tape


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks, I will check them out as well


----------

